# Any one know what type of frog??



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

Just wondering saw the pic at 
http://www.geocities.com/inibico/english.html
and just wondering what it was?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a juvenile Osteocephalus leprieurii.
j


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks


----------

